# My two new bettas from Aquabid



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I did it again! I bought two more bettas from aquabid, after receiving my 14 from there hahahah.
so here they are....


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

There gorgeous!! I havent heard of you in a while.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah I have been pretty busy! lol But im back  I also went to Florida on vacation for 10 days so.... I am just going to post my 14 I got from Thailand soon, if I can resize my photos they are huge lol


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

WOW! those guys are stunning! you know...if ya ever run outta room for fishys..you can always give one to me  hahaha jk jk your very lucky you can have all these bettas


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

hahahahah yeah it takes up ALOT of room sometimes I think I should find some of mine new homes but in the end I just end up getting more  LOL


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow really nice!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very beautiful bettas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

:tongue: I like the 2nd one. Very pretty!


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

*gawking* I'm so jelous! I just got a new betta today, but I always want more! lol!


----------



## marhlfld (Aug 19, 2010)

There's an awesome Mustard HM PK female that I want to bid on ASAP, but I'm not sure how it works. I'm registered, and am ready to buy now, but how do you pay the transhipper? Etc... Can you clue me in? Thanks.

By the way, love all your choices! Great guys!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

marhlfld said:


> There's an awesome Mustard HM PK female that I want to bid on ASAP, but I'm not sure how it works. I'm registered, and am ready to buy now, but how do you pay the transhipper? Etc... Can you clue me in? Thanks.
> 
> By the way, love all your choices! Great guys!


 
Thank you. Ok, where are you located? US Im not sure, all I know is you buy the fish, and you pay the cost of the fish and 5$ to the transhipper. How they ship it I'm not sure. With Canada, you pay the cost of the fish, and the transhipper will ship the fish to you, its a new transhipper now, so now his process is now he will ship the fish to you overnight through fedex, canada post. its $15 a fish plus a fee for the overnight service, which he told me is anywhere from 40$ and up for several fish.


----------



## marhlfld (Aug 19, 2010)

Oops, I always do that... assume everyone is in the USA... I'm in the U.S. So I pay for the fish to the seller, then I email or what to the transhipper that I've bought the fish and then they send me info on how to pay them or what? Do I choose the transhipper according to location nearest me? (They really don't give explict instructions for this) I hate to pay for the fish only to find out that it was never shipped because I didn't pay the transhipper correctly or whatever... THanks!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah on each breeders page shows the transhippers from each location. Take the email and email the one your closest too. They can explain everything to you. Sorry I couldn't be more of a help.


----------



## marhlfld (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks! I actually emailed one of the transhippers about the same time I posted my questions to you, and voila! You both answered within a minute of each other! Wow, that was fast! The transhipper explained everything and I if I order the fish tonite, I'll have it sometime next week! (They get a shipment in from Thailand next Monday) Oh, I'm gonna be an official aquabidder now... Wooo Hooo! My hubby thinks I've lost my mind...


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahahah well good luck! Once you start buying from aquabid it's impossible to stop!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Woah!! they are amazing!!

You must be rich lol!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh I can't believe you got 2 more!  That's fantastic! It's great you're able to give them a home.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

hahaha yeah actually, i bid on one more......couldnt help myself :twisted:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow he is gorgeous!! i love his colors what is he? is he a HM a marbled HM because its kinda hard to tell!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Cutes'!*

There Cuties! those boy's of yers' are quite the catch.:-D


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i love that boy on aquaibd! i looked at him myself!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

They last one you bid on is STUNNING!!! Make sure you ship him to me. lol!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow - that last one is a real winner! Hope you get him too!!


----------

